# Top 10 exporters & importers countries for OIL



## sharif

Top 10 exporters & importers countries for OIL
I want to share my knowledge regarding 10 major leading countries in EXPORT and IMPORT for oil are as follows:

10 leading exporting countries

1.	Saudi Arabia 7,322 Thousand Barrel per day
2.	Russian          7,194
3.	Iran                 2,486
4.	U A E              2,303
5.	Norway           2,132
6.	Kuwait            2,124
7.	Nigeria           1,930
8.	Angola            1,878
9.	Algeria           1,807
10.	Iraq                1,764

10 leading importing countries

1.  United Sates   9,669 Thousand Barrel per day
2.	China              4,328
3.	Japan              4,311
4.	Germany         2,307
5.	India                2,233
6.	South Korea    2,139
7.	France             1,749
8.	U K                  1,588
9.	Spain               1,439
10.	Italy                  1,381


Yours faithfully


( Ashfaq Sharif )


----------



## asterism

Good that Iraq is on that list without Saddam


----------



## Mr. H.

Thank you for that useful info, Assfuq.


----------



## konkon

Interesting statistics. Explains a lot. I'm surprised Russia exports so much. Would have thought it was less than that.


----------



## JiggsCasey

How bout a link to where you're getting your information? For what year? All liquids? 

My figures - from the EIA - have Russia ahead of Saudi in terms of daily production. Saudi has much bigger reserves (although rapidly dwindling), but Russia produces more per day.


----------



## signelect

I knew Russia was #2 but had forgotten about the Saudi's  If BHO would let us drill maybe we would not the the leading importer, what a novel idea


----------

